# Tattnall county



## Gladesrunner (Nov 16, 2011)

Anybody have info about Tattnall county?


----------



## fuzzy swamp donkey (Nov 16, 2011)

been dry for months ,  got hot  ,  but good rain tonight , dropin back down in the 30's , be good day tomorrow, deer  goin in and out of rut ,  kinda scatterd  activity,rattle  and  grunted up 3 already  smelled  me all 3 times, left blowin and  a snortin,  ,  they all came in weary, haven't caught one stupid yet !!!, seen alot  of tree rubs   not   alot of pawin's  though !!     or  i done missed the rut, on the last fool moon of october  when the first cool snap hit !!


----------



## 10point (Nov 27, 2011)

Used to hunt that county till this year. Where y'all at? I hunted off 169 at Bradley pasture.


----------



## fuzzy swamp donkey (Dec 8, 2011)

i live on the ohoppee   river,  off 280 , 86, and 292,  in the  great big town of ohoppee ga!!   we got a stop sighn !!!.lol


----------



## Gladesrunner (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a place right off 292 and the Ohoopee


----------



## jgqhall (Aug 24, 2018)

I hunt in Cobbtown and Metter.


----------



## chasecampbell28 (Sep 5, 2018)

jgqhall said:


> I hunt in Cobbtown and Metter.


nice I hunt in claxton


----------



## jgqhall (Sep 10, 2018)

chasecampbell28 said:


> nice I hunt in claxton




Awesome.  Do you bow hunt or just rifle?  I couldn't make it down for opening day of bow season but hopefully I can get down before gun season starts.  I live up near Atlanta but the family farm is down there.


----------



## chasecampbell28 (Sep 10, 2018)

jgqhall said:


> Awesome.  Do you bow hunt or just rifle?  I couldn't make it down for opening day of bow season but hopefully I can get down before gun season starts.  I live up near Atlanta but the family farm is down there.


Yeah man on the way back today morning hunts were awful didn’t see the first deer evenings were better they come out right befor dark I let a good 7 go and then missed a doe But it was a tough weekend my brothers didn’t get any chances


----------



## jgqhall (Sep 10, 2018)

Good luck.  I can't wait to get down there.


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Oct 23, 2018)

jgqhall said:


> Good luck.  I can't wait to get down there.


do you hunt a club or family land?


----------



## jgqhall (Oct 24, 2018)

rattlesnake1 said:


> do you hunt a club or family land?




Family land.  My brother and I bought about 68 acres that previously belonged to my grandmother.


----------

